# West Blocton Bottles Anyone?



## bamaboybottles2 (Oct 6, 2013)

I know this is my first post in a while, but I was wondering if anyone has any West Blocton or Blocton, Alabama bottles? I have acquired a lot of West Blocton bottles since my last post.  If anyone wants to see them, let me know and I will post pics of them.


----------



## celerycola (Oct 6, 2013)

I would love to see pics.


----------



## goodman1966 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yessssiiiirrreeeee!!!! Pics please!


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is a Blocton, Alabama hutchinson bottle.  Blocton was the name of West Blocton before it burned.  These bottles are very hard to find and this only the second one that I have found.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is an unusual style of Coca Cola Soda Water bottle.  I have seen only three bottles like this from West Blocton, and this is the most complete one.  I have very little info on this bottle, so any info on it would be appreciated.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is a Patent D coca cola bottle from West Blocton Alabama.  It is the only whole Patent D bottle that i have, and is also very hard to find.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is the most typical/common type of Coca Cola Soda Water bottle found from West Blocton.  It is round instead of square like the other soda water bottle.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is a Standard Bottling Works bottle from West Blocton.  It is the predecessor to the coca cola bottle in West Blocton as the Standard Bottling Works was founded in West Blocton before the Coca Cola bottling plant.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is a Standard Bottling Works bottle from Blocton Alabama.  This predates the West Blocton Standard Bottling Works bottle.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is a Big Chief bottle from West Blocton.  I have only ever heard of four of these bottles and I own two of these four.  These were a soda-like drink bottle, and are one of the hardest types of non-script Coca Cola bottles to get from West Blocton.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have also acquired multiple ACL script Coca Cola bottles from West Blocton, but these are more common than any of the embossed bottles from Blocton or West Blocton and i didn't really find them rare enough to post pics of them.  Thanks for taking the time to look at my bottles.


----------

